# My satin does have arrived :)



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Here they are  . 
They did arrive pregnant and with no whiskers  (some whisker biter around). They came from a colony cage and the breeder was not in when I picked them up so I don´t really know anything about them or their colony cage. I had asked for a BEW male so when I arrived there were my 2 does and one BEW buck in one cage. I think that he is not from their colony cage (because he is half grown, too young to be the main buck and too big to be a baby in the cage). So I do not know who the father is yet but will inquire when I can reach the breeder.

The does are very nice and rather friendly but the buck is afraid but that might just be because when I picked them up I just took 2 does from the cage and put one of my buck (for exchange) in the empty cage...not knowing that the white buck was there in the house so I just walked to the next room and the bucks fighting until the person who was there to give me the mice went in and noticed and asked why I didn´t take the third mouse?
I was like ,,what third mouse?" 
I thought the buck would be in a seperate cage and was looking for him and had found a similar one but older in another cage (in the cage for bucks who are to be sold) and had put in a seperate travelling cage. 
So I exchanged and took the correct buck and he was so stressed and afraid but seems a bit calmer here at home. 
Poor thing probably went from his cage to a small cage with new pregnant does, to being with another strange male fighting, to me trying to catch him, to travelling a long way to my home. He has also not been hadled at all I think. I will see soon if his temperment is ok.
But this thread is getting so long, better post a new thread for my questions, I´ll just show you the photos now :mrgreen:

Took those photos with all light on at home and with one office lamp shining on them...still the flash went on the camera but I think it´s ok since they are not in colours that are diffucult to see what it is.









Here they are, the buck has some partly dark ears but is otherwise all white.









Doe, What colour is this? The brown colour is kind of like agouti I think.
Marked, variengated, other?









Buck to the left, doe to the right









Here you can see the diffirence in the coat of the buck and doe









Satin doe...ivory? Is kind of long coated but the coat is not thick at all but I think the coat will get better with a little TLC (great food ect.)

More pics in this album: http://s740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... ly%202010/


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The brown looks like an agouti. The colour just looks funny, because of the satin effect. 

The satin girl might be BEW too.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

The white satin girl has a little dark spot on her ear but that´s all 
Yes I think you are right, agouti is what it looks like but very shiny....and I think this is called variegated.


----------

